# Spring Beaver Weekend



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually, here is the picture.









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dennis, I think you need a bigger sled! :lol:

Glad the last couple weeks went so well! I can't wait to hear the whole story!

BTW If you can get your lovely bride to flesh beaver, I will bow before you at Convention!


John


----------

